# Request: 2 new Haunted Mansion CD's & Event Exclusive!!!!



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Did anyone ever fulfill this request?

I'd be interested in hearing it.


----------



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello John,

I bought the Story & Song From the Haunted Mansion just last month. If interested I can rip it in FLAC and send it to you. Let me know.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't feel that such a new CD should be shared yet. I'm all for music sharing, but not when a CD is still easily able to be purchased online like this one is. So I'd rather not see this CD shared for download here. We don't want to push our luck, and have this Music Forum shut down. Thanks guys.


----------

